# Hello !



## cowabungadude (May 16, 2014)

Hey, everyone ! I'm very excited to be a new member and so eager to jump in ! I just found specktra yesterday (yes, I was one of the annoying guests stalking the AA collection with you guys haha !) and this place looks like a lot of fun. Happy to be here !


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 16, 2014)

Welcome! Happy to have you here!


----------



## Naynadine (May 16, 2014)




----------



## cowabungadude (May 16, 2014)

Thanks, lovely ladies !!


----------



## Jessica (May 16, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## User38 (May 16, 2014)

Jessica.. enjoy!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2014)

and WELCOME


----------



## cowabungadude (May 17, 2014)

Thank you so much


----------



## cowabungadude (May 17, 2014)

Awesome ! Glad to have you here


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 17, 2014)

Welcome to the madness!!! Glad to have more people in the mix!


----------



## cowabungadude (May 18, 2014)

Big thank you for having us !


----------



## Jennifae (May 19, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------

